# Need information about these



## Kinetics (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

I am new here and inexperienced so I need some help with a identification.
I am posting it here since I think it's a Glock 22.

Anyone with a sharp eye that could fill me out about these?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Far from a Glock, ones an H&K, the other a 1911 of some ilk.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

This immediatley came to my head upon seeing this thread.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The 1911-ish one looks like a double-stack, hammerless model - Para Ordnance LDA?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Todd said:


> This immediatley came to my head upon seeing this thread.


That's funny, only because it's so true. Awesome.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep,upper is a Para LDA and the lower an HK USP Tactical.The lower one is just about the Rolls Royce of tupperware.Can't recall who makes the cans on them,I don't follow the restricted stuff that much.


----------

